# Surfside surf this weekend



## Quackman (Jun 27, 2012)

Anybody going down to fish the surf this weekend in surfside? Think the conditions will be any good?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Surf should be fishable with swells fairly small. But the water looks to still be chocolateyliscous with all this west southwest wind.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerslayerok (Jun 18, 2018)

On my way from Oklahoma to surfside, stopped for the night in huntsville. Will brave the traffic of H in the am. New to posting, been lurking around the forums a few times over the years. Been going to surfside off and on over 10+ yrs.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

It was a little sporty this afternoon, to say the least.....


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

I was thinking about hitting up Surfside or SLP this Sunday before sun up to try to bring in a few trout, but dont think the wind or tides are going to be favorable.

Unless something changes, I think I'll stay home, fire up the smoker, and drink some beers instead.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> I think I'll stay home, fire up the smoker, and drink some beers instead.


My plan as well!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Here is the webcam.

http://saltwater-recon.com/surfside-cam/


----------



## PhishPINS (Jun 11, 2018)

Not surfside but I was on the surf around High Island/Bolivar area this am and the Bryozoa/Seaweed stuff was bad. That along with a strong current pulling east made is tough. We saw a couple of guys kayaking out shark bait 3-400 yds and they got caught up in it as well. That had to be very frustrating.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Caught a couple trout this morning, quick trip SS Jetty. Chrome black she dog, white ice DSL. Definitely therapeutic, wouldnâ€™t of matttered if I caught nothing! Meant to meet my buddy at the end of the Jetty who had a limit by 10 but my bicycle chain busted. Stayed close in and decided to make it a quick trip in order to handle priorities afterward.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome to 2Cool!

Let us know how you did.



Deerslayerok said:


> On my way from Oklahoma to surfside, stopped for the night in huntsville. Will brave the traffic of H in the am. New to posting, been lurking around the forums a few times over the years. Been going to surfside off and on over 10+ yrs.


----------



## Quackman (Jun 27, 2012)

I decided not to go this morning to Surfside given the conditions. Anyone go down and can offer a report? Howâ€™s tomorrow looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Went to the pay beach. Southwest wind, water pretty sandy. Pretty good current moving up the beach. Got two 16â€ Speckled trout in first gut on a pink Borski slider, missed one more. Fished 100 yards of beach, but never got on them. Left after an hour and went to jetties. Deadsville there, water murky and not much movement. Lots of folks and saw a bonnethead and ribbon Fish caught. Stayed another hour there and came on home.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

karstopo said:


> Went to the pay beach. Southwest wind, water pretty sandy. Pretty good current moving up the beach. Got two 16â€ Speckled trout in first gut on a pink Borski slider, missed one more. Fished 100 yards of beach, but never got on them. Left after an hour and went to jetties. Deadsville there, water murky and not much movement. Lots of folks and saw a bonnethead and ribbon Fish caught. Stayed another hour there and came on home.


Yesterday was slack and I bet today was worse. I was catching where the murky met the somewhat cleaner water. Hopefully next week primes up.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Well, got one of those scarce kitchenpasses for tomorrow early am, and am heading for the cell tower on SS.

Whats the bait of choice these days for specks? Croaker, shrimp, mullet, topw, ratletr, soft plastics,...? Any tip will help.

Will be on a gold lexus gx if you want to stop by. Will probably be there until 9:30 or so. Will report then.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

eliris said:


> Well, got one of those scarce kitchenpasses for tomorrow early am, and am heading for the cell tower on SS.
> 
> Whats the bait of choice these days for specks? Croaker, shrimp, mullet, topw, ratletr, soft plastics,...? Any tip will help.
> 
> ...


If you want the most action, shrimp

If you want the most trout, croakers

If you want the most bragging rights, topwaters

If you want the most fish on an artificial bait, Gulp!

If you want one bait you can work a million ways that will last all day, spoon.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Just came out of the water... Pretty sporty, windy, green water, strong current.

Got me 2 specs on croaker after 8am on the 2nd gut and 1 whiring on dead shrimp.

Had a bite early on in the 1st gut but that was it so moved on to the 2nd.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quackman (Jun 27, 2012)

Now when we saw first gut, second gut? From the beach, first gut then sandbar, then second gut and so on. Iâ€™ve heard wading gut as first off beach then sandbar and first gut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quackman (Jun 27, 2012)

Which is the best bar to wade and have success?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Quackman said:


> View attachment 4324599
> 
> 
> Which is the best bar to wade and have success?
> ...


On this picture, I most always fish the 2nd gut. I have caught a few in the first gut, including a fish that was my personal best surf trout for a long time. But I tend to give up on it too soon, and end up fishing the 2nd gut.

I always stand on the "offshore" edge of whatever bar I am standing on. I never stand on the "inshore" edge and cast back to shore, that has never made sense. And if there are waves breaking, you want to be standing somewhere before they break. Back of the bar is the washing machine area...

If the current is really ripping, I have stood in the middle of the gut and cast down current, just so I can stay in the game longer. Never caught too much on those days...

You are taking your life in your hands going to the 3rd sandbar. I am 6' 3", and almost always have to swim a bit to get there. Not recommended. Never caught anything good out there. I'd be lying if I said I don't do it, because I do. If you get in trouble, immediately jettison your rod and gear, relax, float, regroup and try again. Do not panic. Panic = death. I've never had to dump my stuff, but in my mind I have already made that decision in case I get into trouble.


----------



## Quackman (Jun 27, 2012)

So wading through the first gut isnâ€™t deep, getting to that second bar? Iâ€™ve always just stayed on the first bar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerslayerok (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks, we went out in a 20 cc yesterday morning around the end of the jetty. It was protected on the backside. Loaded up on gafs. Last night went to SLP nothing at all some hard heads. This morning hit levee road mouth of Brazos. We kept several sand trout. We have several kids and my dad that is 67yrs young that haven't ever fished the ocean so nothing spectacular yet but they are enjoying themselves.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Quackman said:


> View attachment 4324599
> 
> 
> Which is the best bar to wade and have success?
> ...


Last week the fish were pushed up right in the first gut. Between shore and first sand bar. Start early by standing in thigh deep water. If nothing in first gut then move out to the first bar. DO NOT pass up that first gut without fishing it. You will be surprised how many big fish come from within feet of the sand.

Good window From Wednesday through Sunday.


----------



## Trout chaser 88 (Dec 7, 2016)

in the picture above i always thought the "wade Gut " was the 1st Gut then sand bar 2nd gut


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Trout chaser 88 said:


> in the picture above i always thought the "wade Gut " was the 1st Gut then sand bar 2nd gut


It is to me too....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Trout chaser 88 said:


> in the picture above i always thought the "wade Gut " was the 1st Gut then sand bar 2nd gut





BretE said:


> It is to me too....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never called it the wade gut either. Just a difference of how people were taught. When I say first gut, I mean the very first gut you step off into. That changes sometimes with tides.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quackman (Jun 27, 2012)

Great input guys. Most folks I saw were fishing the first gut as shown in the pic. I rarely see anyone out on second gut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerslayerok (Jun 18, 2018)

As per this post I waded to second gut yesterday lots of hard heads! It's not worth the battle to get out there.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I usually wont go past the first bar. I will fish the second gut and the first gut from the first sandbar. Fish in all directions.


----------

